# 67 headrests on a 68?



## banshman5 (Oct 1, 2019)

Does anyone know if 67 headrests will work on 68 seats? I always though they weren't available on a 68 but apparently they were an option? I can get I think all the correct parts from OPGI but i have no idea how to install or if it will even work.
Any advice would be awesome.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

banshman5 said:


> Does anyone know if 67 headrests will work on 68 seats? I always though they weren't available on a 68 but apparently they were an option? I can get I think all the correct parts from OPGI but i have no idea how to install or if it will even work.
> Any advice would be awesome.



I don't think OPGI or anyone else sells all the parts to add the headrests on to non-headrest seats. I purchased a set of buckets from a 1969 Olds Cutlass S out of a pull-a-part not long ago (was a surprise to see that!) that were junk, but had the headrests which I want to add to my '68 seats. The back of the seats have additional brackets welded in there to accept the headrests. I believe what is being offered through OPGI and others are those parts that wear out and/or go bad, along with the headrests themselves.

Now I may be wrong, but that's what I am seeing. They may have a complete kit or the parts to weld in for the seat backs. So, I would email them (or any other restoration supplier) to confirm.

Like myself, it may be easier to purchase bucket seats out of another GM car to get the headrest bracketry and add to yours. You might even be able to use the brackets from any GM car that had the split bench seats with headrests. Just a thought. Check any local junk yards, pull-a-parts, swap meets, and craigslistings. You may find something right around the corner from you. :thumbsup:


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

67 headrests mount differently than 68-72. 
68 headrests are slightly different from 69-72
69-72 headrests will work but you need to enlarge the mounting holes in the 68 seatback.

See posts 19 and 20
https://www.chevelles.com/forums/26-interiors/210322-67-strato-bucket-headrests.html


----------



## banshman5 (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks for responding Jim, Ill check it out


----------

